# .:: I present my beetle, the casper mod by mod ::.



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello to everybody, 

My name is Edgar, Im from Mexico City, Im 29, Im president of www.newmundobeetle.com or as used to be known some years agoo mundobeetle.com 

Well here i present some pics of my proyect i hope you like and comment 


Sorry by the comments in the presentation are in spanish. 






Bueno este era el coche cuando lo compre totalmente Stock 






























Y bueno aqui unas pics de como esta al momento estoy preparando un post en el cual pondre todos los cambios que ha sufrido el proyecto ya que han sido muchos, pero bueno ya sera en otra ocasion 



Empezemos con los Exteriores 

- Fascia Votex unicamente en Europa Rasurada 
- Aleron Hotwheels en Cajuela 
- Aleron Roof Votex 
- Faldon Trasero AirDesign 
- Antena GLI 
- Niebla Trasera Roja 
- Emblema Euro Trasero 
- Cubre Estribos Alemanes 
- Placas Diesel a los Costados 
- Rines MS 20" Replicas HRE 
- Llantas Toyo 225/35/20 
- Coilovers Koni 
- Calipers Pintados en Rojo 
- Tapones de Valvulas Euro VW 
- Xenon 5000K principales 
- Pelicula Antiasalto 3M 
- Toldo ***** 
- Separadores con Centrador 5 mm Frontales 
- Separadores con Centrador 12 mm Frontales 
- Tapa de Gasolina Audi TT 



- Fascia Votex unicamente en Europa Rasurada de los cuartos 






















- Se le coloco Aleron Hotwheels en Cajuela anteriormente traia otro marca AirDesign 































- Aleron Roof Votex pintado en ***** para dar vision de toldo panoramico 






















- Faldon Trasero AirDesign con detalle en ***** 













- Antena GLI en ***** brillante para no perder la linea 






















- Niebla Trasera Roja 













- Emblema Euro Trasero 






















- Cubre Estribos Alemanes 












- Placas Diesel a los Costados para hacer alucion a mi NICKNAME 






















- Rines 20" Replicas HRE 































- Llantas Toyo 225/35/20 













- Coilovers Koni 













- Toldo ***** Brillante 













- Separadores con Centrador 5 mm Frontales 













- Separadores con Centrador 12 mm Traseros 































- Tapa de Gasolina Audi TT la original era cuadrada 








































- Vista General 

















Bueno este era el coche cuando lo compre totalmente Stock 






























Y bueno aqui unas pics de como esta al momento estoy preparando un post en el cual pondre todos los cambios que ha sufrido el proyecto ya que han sido muchos, pero bueno ya sera en otra ocasion 



Empezemos con los Exteriores 

- Fascia Votex unicamente en Europa Rasurada 
- Aleron Hotwheels en Cajuela 
- Aleron Roof Votex 
- Faldon Trasero AirDesign 
- Antena GLI 
- Niebla Trasera Roja 
- Emblema Euro Trasero 
- Cubre Estribos Alemanes 
- Placas Diesel a los Costados 
- Rines MS 20" Replicas HRE 
- Llantas Toyo 225/35/20 
- Coilovers Koni 
- Calipers Pintados en Rojo 
- Tapones de Valvulas Euro VW 
- Xenon 5000K principales 
- Pelicula Antiasalto 3M 
- Toldo ***** 
- Separadores con Centrador 5 mm Frontales 
- Separadores con Centrador 12 mm Frontales 
- Tapa de Gasolina Audi TT 



- Fascia Votex unicamente en Europa Rasurada de los cuartos 






















- Se le coloco Aleron Hotwheels en Cajuela anteriormente traia otro marca AirDesign 































- Aleron Roof Votex pintado en ***** para dar vision de toldo panoramico 






















- Faldon Trasero AirDesign con detalle en ***** 













- Antena GLI en ***** brillante para no perder la linea 






















- Niebla Trasera Roja 













- Emblema Euro Trasero 






















- Cubre Estribos Alemanes 












- Placas Diesel a los Costados para hacer alucion a mi NICKNAME 






















- Rines 20" Replicas HRE 































- Llantas Toyo 225/35/20 













- Coilovers Koni 













- Toldo ***** Brillante 













- Separadores con Centrador 5 mm Frontales 













- Separadores con Centrador 12 mm Traseros 































- Tapa de Gasolina Audi TT la original era cuadrada 








































- Vista General


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahora vamos con los Interiores 

- Tapas del Tablero Turbo S con Bocinas 
- Insertos en Aluminio Ventilas Defroster 
- Inserto en Aluminio en Ceja del Cluster 
- Ventilas Audi TT en tomas de A/C 
- Inserto en Aluminio en EuroSW 
- EuroSW con inserto en Aluminio MK5 
- Insertos en Aluminio de Turbo S en Volante 
- Asientos en Cubo OEM GLX en Piel 
- Descansa brazos en Piel 
- Volante en Piel OEM 
- Chapa de Guantera en Aluminio de Beetle Turbo S 
- Inserto en Aluminio en Control para Espejos 
- Asidero en Aluminio de Beetle RSI 
- Perillas en Aluminio de Beetle RSI 
- Viceras en Alcantara y Aluminio de Beetle RSI 
- Pomo de RSI 
- Cielo en Alcantara de Beetle RSI 
- Postes en Alcantara de Beetle RSI 
- Tapas Traseras en Fibra de Carbono y Alcantara de Beetle RSI 
- Estereo en Cielo de Beetle RSI 
- Aro de Palanca y Cubrepolvo de Audi TT 
- Pedales en Aluminio de Audi TT 
- Agarraderas Interiores Negras R32 
- Gatillos de las Puertas en Aluminio R32 
- Posapie Personalizado en Aluminio 
- Florero con Inserto en Aluminio de Beetle Turbo S 
- Inserto en Aluminio en Jaladeras Puertas 
- Insertos en Aluminio en Revisteros 
- Insertos en Aluminio en las Tapas de las Bocinas 
- Seguros de las Puertas en Aluminio de Beetle Turbo S 
- Insertos en Aluminio en la Base de los Seguros de las Puertas 
- Estribos interiores STYLE 
- Monster Mats Beetle 
- Retrovisor ***** Mate 
- Luz en Florero 
- Luz en Cenicero OEM 
- Luz Led en Retrovisor 





- Tapas del Tablero Beetle Turbo S con Bocinas 































- Insertos en Aluminio Ventilas Defroster 






















- Inserto en Aluminio en Ceja del Cluster 






















- Ventilas Audi TT en tomas de A/C 


























































- Inserto en Aluminio en EuroSW 













- EuroSW con inserto en Aluminio MK5 






















- Insertos en Aluminio de Turbo S en Volante 































- Se cambiaron los asientos originales que eran de Tela a Asientos en Cubo OEM GLX en Piel 













- Descansa brazos en Piel 













- Volante en Piel OEM 













- Chapa de Guantera en Aluminio de Beetle Turbo S 













- Inserto en Aluminio en Control para Espejos 






















- Asidero en Aluminio de Beetle RSI 






















- Perillas en Aluminio de Beetle RSI 






















- Viceras en Alcantara y Aluminio de Beetle RSI 































- Pomo de RSI 



































































- Cielo en Alcantara de Beetle RSI 































- Postes en Alcantara de Beetle RSI 































- Tapas Traseras en Fibra de Carbono y Alcantara de Beetle RSI 


























































- Estereo en Cielo de Beetle RSI 































- Aro de Palanca y Cubrepolvo de Audi TT 































- Pedales en Aluminio de Audi TT 













- Agarraderas Interiores Negras R32 






















- Gatillos de las Puertas en Aluminio R32 






















- Posapie Personalizado en Aluminio 






















- Florero con Inserto en Aluminio de Beetle Turbo S 






















- Inserto en Aluminio en Jaladeras Puertas 






















- Insertos en Aluminio en Revisteros 






















- Insertos en Aluminio en las Tapas de las Bocinas 






















- Seguros de las Puertas en Aluminio de Beetle Turbo S 












- Insertos en Aluminio en la Base de los Seguros de las Puertas 































- Estribos interiores STYLE 













- MonsterMats Beetle 































- Retrovisor ***** Mate 






















- Vista de la puerta 













- Vista General 
















AUDIO 

POLK MOMO 12" 













Con su respectivo amplificador Brutus Hifonics de 1500 wtass les debo pics 




Motor solo tiene su filtro de alto Flujo K&N esta intacto el motor 






Y para finalizar algunas pics de mi nave gracias a Macbeth por las mismas y esperen el video de la nave!!! 



























































































Espero les haya gustado, espero sus opiniones y criticas, saludos a todos.


----------



## ste18t (Mar 8, 2011)

very nice!!!! loving the carbon rear door cards!!


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

ste18t said:


> very nice!!!! loving the carbon rear door cards!!


 Tnks ste18t , i agree a love those carbon rear door cards


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Welcome to Vortex. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## J.P. 8V (Feb 24, 2011)

nice beetle dude :beer:


----------



## DIESEL BEETLE (Jun 3, 2011)

PSU said:


> Welcome to Vortex. :thumbup::thumbup:



Tnx


----------

